
Softbank's Son Chases Boyhood Dream with $100 Bil Fund - bryanwbh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-21/softbank-s-son-chases-boyhood-dreams-with-100-billion-fund
======
foobarbazetc
Had anything actually come of this apart from press?

We've been hearing about this fund for years... but... what has it actually
done?

